# My bby Kandi



## skandaloza (Oct 11, 2013)

it was a nice day outside... So i decided...Heck why not take pics of my bby Kandi


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## skandaloza (Oct 11, 2013)

thank yu im not good at taking pictures but i love how this one came out  Proud of myself lol


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, now that's a cute snake!


----------

